# Denbigh Hospital - North Wales Hospital



## GPSJim (Mar 3, 2014)

Firstly, I'd like to say that this place is HUUUGE! However, the vast majority has been destroyed by the endless battering of the elements. I did manage to find a few parts which were safe enough to enter, though I was cautious where I stood after a friendly local told me of how he was woken up at 01:30 in the morning by screaming when an explorer had fallen through the floors.

Apparently, this place has been on the TV recently and has even been on Most Haunted.

All the stories of the watchman with a German Shepard are true and I now know that he hasn't retired and is still on the chase. In fact, I spent quite a while circling this place trying to avoid him and his dog! At one point I was near the coal bunkers and I actually heard the dog barking at me, luckily I managed to hide away 

Big thanks to my wife, who was my eyes and ears on the outside, alerting me via mobile communication where the watchman was 









































Thanks for looking!  If you've enjoyed, show your appreciation and 'thank' ​


----------



## krela (Mar 3, 2014)

Haha wife lookout, love it.

You got some nice external shots there.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice one Sir! Awesome photos! 
Glad you won the game of dog and mouse! 
Well done to Mrs Jim too, can't let you take all the credit!


----------



## GPSJim (Mar 3, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Well done to Mrs Jim too, can't let you take all the credit!



Absolutely! Without her I am just a man!


----------



## Old No.13 (Mar 3, 2014)

Fantastic building, on the outside at least. Great photos. Why not get Mrs. Jim to keep the auld fella chatting round the back whilst you abseil off the front!!!


----------



## GPSJim (Mar 3, 2014)

Old No.13 said:


> Why not get Mrs. Jim to keep the auld fella chatting round the back whilst you abseil off the front!!!



Excellent idea! But who's going to keep the dog occupied?


----------



## ashutchy (Mar 3, 2014)

What an amazing looking building! Such a shame it's been stood empty for so long. Then again, if it hadn't it wouldn't on here!!

Still a shame to see such grand listed buildings like this left to rot.

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jmcjnr (Mar 3, 2014)

I used to deliver there in the 70's. What a shame to see it like that. Great photos. Thanks. Jim.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 3, 2014)

first shot makes the place ever so appealing, cheers for the share!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 3, 2014)

Love this building, its stunning!
Such a shame it's been left to rot.
Thanks. .


----------



## MrDan (Mar 3, 2014)

That last shot... beautiful!


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 3, 2014)

Great report, hope to be heading back very soon to see where we missed the last time (You found a few bits I missed)


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 4, 2014)

Cracking building.


----------



## SnakeCorp (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## AgentTintin (Mar 19, 2014)

Is Beardy still there? Last I saw him on TV where he attacked the BBC cameramen


----------



## GPSJim (Mar 19, 2014)

AgentTintin said:


> Is Beardy still there? Last I saw him on TV where he attacked the BBC cameramen



He's definitely live and kicking!!


----------



## Dani1978 (Mar 19, 2014)

What a beautiful building and fantastic shots, nice one


----------



## smiler (Mar 19, 2014)

Screw thé site, How thé f.+ ci did you persuadé your missus to keep quiet,? Golf Pics, Thanks


----------



## Catmandoo (Mar 19, 2014)

Top report!!! Great stuff


----------



## GPSJim (Mar 20, 2014)

smiler said:


> Screw thé site, How thé f.+ ci did you persuadé your missus to keep quiet,? Golf Pics, Thanks



LOL  My wife is the best lookout!


----------



## hogynmon (Mar 21, 2014)

Enjoyed these photo's immensely, well done Jim


----------

